# atreyuhero4's picture thread



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 25, 2008)

ok guys i just got a digital camera for Christmas and i wanted to start a threat there wont be that many pictures right now but i will continue to add more i dont have a real fancy camera with macro and everything but i hope you guys like the pictures this is also of all my pets not just my Ts


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 25, 2008)

one last one for now


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice to finally see your Ts.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 25, 2008)

thank you i still havent figured out how to put words between the pictures so if you have any questions on what they are just ask ill try to get the others when they come out


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 26, 2008)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> thank you i still havent figured out how to put words between the pictures so if you have any questions on what they are just ask ill try to get the others when they come out


Well you can't when you attach pictures, but if you use a picture host website like photobucket.com or imageshack.us, then you simply copy and past the


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 26, 2008)

thank you i will use my photobucket next time


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 26, 2008)

Man your rosea webbe up majorly!


----------



## Boanerges (Dec 26, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> Man your rosea webbe up majorly!


That's crazy. I have two that barely ever web. If they do its just a little bit of trip wire on the floor. Is it a nice rose hair or a psycho?


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 26, 2008)

here is my bearded dragon





































my G roseas



























my Chaco Golden Knee

















my OBT sling







my A avic's tank







my cat lol


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice. Gotta love OBT's.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 26, 2008)

im totally to scared open the deli cup to get a good pic


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice pics, and lovely cat  When I take pics of fast t's I put the cage in the tub so they can't run away..just an idea.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 26, 2008)

i dont have a tub i only have a stand up shower


----------



## BCscorp (Dec 26, 2008)

nice pics...bearded dragons are really cool


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 26, 2008)

BCscorp said:


> nice pics...bearded dragons are really cool


thanks i love my beardie i neeed to get it a bigger tank though


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 29, 2008)

craigafer











Lasiodora parahybana sling











Kumar
















No name 





















Atreyu
















Zilla


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 29, 2008)

Is caigafer an avic?


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah A avic (just molted like a week ago) trying to find her a mate


----------



## Boanerges (Dec 29, 2008)

Your emp male or female? Nice new pics btw!


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 29, 2008)

my big one is a male im pretty sure the small on (the one pictured) is a female but i might get a shot and let people on here sex it


----------



## Athlon2k2 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice pics. What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 29, 2008)

i have no clue but i wish i could take clearer pictures up close


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 29, 2008)

lol i just thought this was funny






here are some of Harold and Kumar









































Craigafer




































and heres Zilla on her "wet spot" lol


----------



## billy28 (Dec 29, 2008)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> lol i just thought this was funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...harold and kumar


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 1, 2009)

im not a beardie expert does my beardie look healthy?


























A. Avic pushing 5"




































P. imps




































heres their new home





















just checked and they have already tunneled really far back


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 1, 2009)

Is it just me, or do those scorps look close to a molt? I say this becaus their body segments are really spread apart. They could just be fat too though.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 1, 2009)

i dont know any signs of molting for scorps so we will see what happens  my little one is fat my big one is not so my big one could be close to a molt also how often do they molt? i have had both these guys sence about the end of september and unless they eat there old exo they havent molted


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 2, 2009)

WEll they are definitly close to a molt. Im not sure how often they do it. I have had my little girl for about 2 years and she never molted.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 2, 2009)

they made it all the way to the end of the tank now and dug a huge burrow and even gave me a window so see them


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 2, 2009)

I like the names harold and kumar.  
extreeeeeeeeeme!


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 2, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I like the names harold and kumar.
> extreeeeeeeeeme!


extreme inverts!!!!!!!


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 2, 2009)

some pics of my curly hair





















Lasiodora parahybana





















Chaco Golden Knee
















Zilla















she must really love me because all she wants to do is give me hugs


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 2, 2009)

atreyu


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 2, 2009)

finally got some of my fav slings
OBT sling


























couple more of my curly hair











my little B. smithi it grows so slooow!
















and my GBB way into premolt


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 3, 2009)

Boanerges said:


> That's crazy. I have two that barely ever web. If they do its just a little bit of trip wire on the floor. Is it a nice rose hair or a psycho?


ok i never saw the thing about webbing that was he molting mat and she was super nice but she turned mean with her molt but i held her tonight with no problems


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 3, 2009)

A. avic





















G. rosea macro curtesy Thompson08
















A. semanni











L. parahybana





















B. albipilosum































G. aureostriata


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 3, 2009)

nice pictures man!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree those are some cute little buggers.:clap:


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 3, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I agree those are some cute little buggers.:clap:


thank you when i get a job i plan on gettting 6 more little guys


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 3, 2009)

That GBB looks like its gonna explode!


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah its most deffenetly a fatty


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 4, 2009)

obt sling


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 10, 2009)

A. avic






Beardie






GBB


----------



## calum (Jan 10, 2009)

I need to get myself an OBT. 

and soon.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 10, 2009)

calum said:


> I need to get myself an OBT.
> 
> and soon.


Everyone needs a OBT!


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 10, 2009)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> Everyone needs a OBT!


I don't want an OBT but they are pretty!!! Like the new pics too


----------



## calum (Jan 10, 2009)

nothin; is readily availible over here... not scorpions, not tarantulas, nuthin'. 

I'll snatch one first chance I get... everyone needs a huge, pissy orange tarantula in thier collection!


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 14, 2009)

Lol my OBT has never shown me any signs of aggression but it still scares the crap out of me


----------



## stonemantis (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't worry OBT's are full of surprises. I really consider them more affectionate than scary. Mine all greet me with opens arm/legs and ready to give me a kiss :} .


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you kiss them? Or stand them up


----------

